# Andouille sausage



## bobbobbbq

Morning folks
I'm looking at making some sausages for smoking and was hoping one of you fine people had a recipe for andouille sausage? 
Many thanks BOB.


----------



## gav iscon

The one in my Sausage Book by Paul Peacock is

1kg pork shoulder

10 chopped garlic cloves

200g pork fat

200g tripe

20g salt

20 cracked peppercorns

20g cayenne pepper

2 meters of beef casings soaked for 2 hours and washed inside and out

Roughly grind pork

Grind tripe finely

Mix meat with the dry ingredients

Stuff into casings

Hot smoke for 3 - 4 hrs

Tip try adding 2 table spoons of honey to the mix.

I'm sure someone will be along with a killer recipe soon though.

I have a bag of pork shoulder in the freezer itching to go through the sausage machine. Decisions decisions...


----------



## chef jimmyj

This is from State side but as authentic as it gets. Maybe one of the expats or Brits has another...JJ

http://www.nolacuisine.com/2005/11/14/andouille-sausage-recipe/


----------



## bobbobbbq

Wow thanks Gav that sounds like a winning recipe right there and I like the honey idea. 
Thanks again buddy.


----------



## bobbobbbq

Hey Jimmy great link. I'm book marking that one. [emoji]128077[/emoji]
Thanks buddy.


----------



## kiska95

Now strangely enough the original North East Savaloy was made exactly the same with tripe as well as pork but in hog casings and without the cayenne & garlic before being poached then smoked!

Hi Gav Stick the recipe on the UK Recipes section as that's a keeper as is Chef JJ's


----------



## chef jimmyj

@kiska95   Awwww, Thanks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

I never had it made with Tripe or in Beef Casing but it does sound interesting. In the US it is typically in Hog Casing with a Ton of Paprika to add a deep red color to the finished product and enough Garlic to ruin your Date!!!...JJ


----------



## kiska95

In the UK the keep the normally keep out the garlic but some do put a little garlic powder in.

As its poached it is a very light looking sausage (like bratworst) its the smoking that colours the hog skin and gives the distinct flavour. If its an authentic Savaloy, they also boil then grind the hog skin and add that too. Just depends on the region. Unfortunately they now dye the skin with Baltic Brown and add smoke flavouring for "similar" results


----------



## bobbobbbq

You see this is why I love this forum. You can't get great expert advice like this anywhere else. This is smoking Mecca!


----------



## resurrected

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> You see this is why I love this forum. You can't get great expert advice like this anywhere else. This is smoking Mecca!



You can at "I love barbecue / smoking over at Facebook lol :devil:


----------



## kiska95

God its that Brummie again isn't it?  All gob, Indian food  and posh beer!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you know the one with the Veggie wife
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  you just cant shake him!!!


----------



## bobbobbbq

Now now gents don't make me get you a room lol. 
Now if you don't mind back to the sausage recipes lol.


----------



## kiska95

The thing is we had a room at the UK SMF weekend and my mate Resurrected was truly one of the boys!


----------



## foamheart

Craig’s Thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100440/first-time-stuffer-andouille

This is Poli’s

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Andouille-Cajun.pdf

I have used both and both are good recipes although as always I had to bend them both to my will, the same as you will. NOLA’s recipe is not bad either.

Cajun andouille should be pork, hand cut (But I grind mine now that I have a ¾” plate). I am saying large chunkie meat and fat! In Louisiana we have cayenne, you are not known for jalapenos or ghost peppers. But during a Boucherie (a communal butcher party), special things were always saved to make the meats special. Black Pepper! It’s the secret to andouille. Yes it has the Cajun, thyme, cayenne, garlic, and salt. Everything else is what you like in your seasoning. Seriously. Andouille is NOT a meat sausage; andouille is a seasoning meat like salt pork or Tasso. It’s made so that on wash day a link of sausage, a handful of bean and a handful of rice was all that was needed (ok, ok, ok… maybe an onion if ya had some!), and could be cooked while doing the wash. What that really means it’s built to be self-sustaining.

Beef middle casing was the traditional casing. I use very very large pork casings. Andouille is not meant to be a stand along sausage and I always assumed it was the reason for the large casing so it couldn’t be confused with the sausages, much like coloring cure pink. In them olden days the andouille was the only cured “sausage” (I use this term loosely), everything else was smoked ground meat.

So its all about cracked black, cayenne, some thyme, garlic, and salt. Throw in some cure and smoke it.

Finally I apologize, I can’t share my recipe because it’s sold now nationally, and its not mine.. Not the original recipe that I use, although it’s still a close kept secret and I can get the seasoning but not the recipe. LOL.

If you hang with the above, you can’t go wrong ‘cause that is what we had to make it with. We lacked green seaweed and montosodiumglutinate…. LOL

I think Craigs would be my first choice.


----------



## bobbobbbq

Thanks Foamy. 
As all ways the font of all smoking knowledge. [emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## jockaneezer

I would certainly eat any of those recipes, but I once had Andouille sausage in France when I went to Magny Cours for the Formula One race a few years back, it tasted like the contents of a farm's septic tank pushed into a sausage casing, just a heads up if you're ever down that way


----------



## mtturk

Use the one Chef JimmyJ recommended from nolacuisine.com. It really is authentic Creole/Cajun. Cured then warm smoked to 160 deg F. Best thing for gumbo and jambalaya.

Mike


----------



## gav iscon

jockaneezer said:


> I would certainly eat any of those recipes, but I once had Andouille sausage in France when I went to Magny Cours for the Formula One race a few years back, it tasted like the contents of a farm's septic tank pushed into a sausage casing, just a heads up if you're ever down that way


I think I've had those as well. Thats the problem with France IMHO, the food is either fantastic or truly awful.


----------



## kc5tpy

Well Boys.  My friend Foam lives in La. and his recipe is now sold nation wide.  If he recommends those 2 recipes I know what I would chose!  No brainer!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95

Any difference in Andouille East Texas Danny?

The other thing Danny is Texas Links? You may remember you tried the T & G Angel Hot guts links at the weekend how did they compare and whats a basic recipe. You always say that the local butcher does them for you so fess up whats the story????? XXXXX


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Brian.  Those beef sausages were the best I have had made here.  They were not SPOT ON but were pretty good.  My recipe is not for hot links.  It is for a ring sausage that is typical at most Texas BBQ's and even served poached for tea.  It is usually   ( not always ) smoked as is bacon and ham.  Never had unsmoked bacon or ham until I moved here.  Big German influence in Texas sausage.  Immigrants in the old days and folks who ran when heir hitler started causing s***.  Also a slight Italian influence.  I will post the recipe on the recipe page for anyone interested.  American sausage is usually full on.  In your face.  Same as with American breakfast sausage.As I said; my butcher makes it for me.  I take in the spice mix ( I gave him the recipe ) and he makes sausages for me.  He says he likes it but who knows?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart

KC5TPY said:


> Well Boys.  My friend Foam lives in La. and his recipe is now sold nation wide.  If he recommends those 2 recipes I know what I would chose!  No brainer!  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


I probably said that wrong Danny. Its not my andouille, its a local family's spice recipe which has now gone national. I get it from them.

The reason I can,  because one of the newer/younger family member decided to go big, national. When he did the old supermarket recipes suffered due to ease  of making means less cost, less cost equals more profit. But the family still maintains their old family butcher shops and some of the other family members had opened new butcher shops before it wen national. Part of the deal was a grand father clause for the families butchers to remain in and control their own butcher shops.

I am not family, I am not a butcher, I and my family are just friends of a local branch of the family. I get their Cajun smoked sausage and their andouille spices in bags for 100 lbs. at a time. I am sure I could make a reasonable fact simile, but if I can guarantee that same delicious sausage and andouille I have always had (Mom would ship me care packages of it and community coffee while over seas or away from home), I see it as a win/win situation.

I see that you have 3 good recipes, you should try 5 pounds batches of each and decide for yourself, That's a win/win/win situation! Its all about what you have available and what you like in yours. You'll already be making better sausage than most folks started with long ago.

The biggest thing about sausage and andouille to me, well it is all about having fun. Right now it seems I am getting more and more friends I never met that want to drop by and visit,  when they see or smell smoke from the back yard....LOL


----------



## foamheart

kiska95 said:


> Any difference in Andouille East Texas Danny?


ROFLMAO......... I as expecting this reply from Danny, "We smoke it on Mesquite".

I do soooooo much pecan smoke, so this last week I did a chicken with mesquite. I had forgot how good mesquite is.


----------



## kiska95

Hi Foamy,

Very interesting indeed! the reason I ask as that I have staring to make my own sausages and want to get a couple of things perfect. A good Andouille that I can repeat at will, A Kielbasa for the same reason, A Texas Hot link and a UK Savaloy!

Now you guys from the US may not have heard of Savaloys but they are as popular in the North East of England and Scotland as is Black Pudding (blood sausage) and Haggis. Basically my butcher makes them to the now tried an tested "Modern Recipe" which is with added smoke flavour and colouring for the hog skin. Danny tried one at the SMF BBQ weekend I believe, they went down great with the locals. BUT we are going to try and emulate the original. Basically its a poached seasoned pork sausage them smoked. However they used to use boiled pork skin and or tripe as a cheap filler. In other words Savaloys used to be made out of all of the rubbish cuts as is the way with all of the best foods now! LOL! but IO believe the old "Weights and Measures" forced them to change the recipe so we are going to try and make them just for our own consumption.

So any great sausage recipes, or spice mix to go in them, could you guys from the US please post on Danny's UK recipe page


----------



## foamheart

NP..... They are all in the search engine, that's where I found them.  You can just bring them forward to Danny's page. I think you have a good idea and look forward to watching it progress.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Kiska, will catch up on the recipes when I can. I will be looking at making Andouille, Hot Links & Kielbasa during the winter so I have a good stock. Just too busy at the moment, but when the season finishes I will have time to Play!


----------

